# Chrome Erweiterungen kaputt?



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (15. März 2013)

Hallo,
mein Chrome hat seit gestern bei de nApps auf der Startseite nicht mehr die Icons sondern es werden für diese nur noch so Kuben angezeigt.
Auch die Icons der extensions fehlen, es werden jetzt so Puzzleteile angezeigt. Wenn ich auf eine  der Erweiterungen klicke geht ein Fenster auf mit der Meldung „Webseite wurde nicht gefunden“.

Da scheint irgendwas in Chrome kaputt gegangen zu sein. Weiß jemand wie Chrome wieder zum normalen laufen bekomme?

Grüße


----------

